# General > Sport >  Caithness Rugby Club Final Push For Funds

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Caithness Rugby Club Final Push For Funds*

[IMG][/IMG]
The funding for the clubhouse continues to go well and we have been successful in receiving every grant we have gone for.  Our target for the club's own contribution of £96,160 is also getting there.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

